# Car Rental for June



## Kauai Kid (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got a Dollar quote for a compact for two weeks in Maui:  $496

Suggestions for a cheaper rate are more than welcome.

Mahalo,

Sterling


----------



## Bee (Mar 22, 2011)

A bit less. I got a midsize in Maui and Kauai for $220 per week this July with Avis, using Rate Code K816401. This code was posted by another Tugger a few months ago.


----------



## hintok (Mar 22, 2011)

I used www.aloharents.com and got an Alamo compact car in Maui for two weeks in August for $436.39.  This rate includes an additional driver.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 22, 2011)

Aloha to you both. 

Mahalo,

Sterling


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been looking for next Feb. already.  I like the Costco one - I book early and then change if it goes lower - I was amazed at the taxes now!  wow - so my price for a full size car (Impala) was $524 (taxes included)  I couldn't use the coupon code yet since it expires before then.  Costco ID is 7015309 and a coupon code I have is AD8221SDF, Now this is for Kauai and I didn't use the coupon code (yet)  New ones come out later this year which is fine for Feb.  Just want to make sure I have one.


----------



## brianfox (Mar 23, 2011)

Try carrentalhawaii.com

It is surprisingly cheap, and books you through Alamo.


----------



## nanc65093 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sister- in- law just returned and had a Costco rate with National for 14.95/day when all was said and done. They ended up with a mid-size after booking a compact. I think she initially booked at a higher rate and checked frequently, then cancelled her way down to that rate. 

Aloha
Nancy


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is what I found for June rentals on Maui.  These are for the cheapest cars they offered without any special codes, etc.

Alamo $407
Avis    $585  
Avis with code K816401  $529
Budget $407
Dollar    $495
Hertz    $517
National $533
Thrifty  $422
*Discount Hi Car Rental $394* 


Sterling


----------



## Bee (Mar 24, 2011)

Sterling, 

Did you try the code I posted for Avis? I know it works for June, July and at least the first half of August.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 25, 2011)

Bee said:


> Sterling,
> 
> Did you try the code I posted for Avis? I know it works for June, July and at least the first half of August.



Yes--it said the code wasn't good.  Will try again.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 25, 2011)

Bee said:


> Sterling,
> 
> Did you try the code I posted for Avis? I know it works for June, July and at least the first half of August.




Worked this morning  $528.73 with K816401 rate code.

Sterling


----------



## Racldad (Mar 25, 2011)

*rental in Kauai*

Couple days ago rented a compact for $14.95 per day for 6/25/11 to 7/2/11 through hotwire.  Total price was $184.  Of course had to pay for it now.  The economy car price was $13.95 per day.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 25, 2011)

I bet that 14.95 rate didn't include taxes and fees.  They are getting close to 50%.

Sterling


----------



## Bee (Mar 26, 2011)

Sterling,

I didn't mean to sound rude. It's just strange the way these codes work. I booked a the last week of July in Kauai and the first week of August and got the $220 price for each week. My daughter's friend booked the second week of July and got the $220 price. My neighbor book the 2nd and 3rd week of June and will be paying $440. 

Anyway enjoy your trip!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 27, 2011)

Not a problem Bee.  I'll keep searching until a few days before takeoff.

Sterling


----------



## djdavid79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bee said:


> A bit less. I got a midsize in Maui and Kauai for $220 per week this July with Avis, using Rate Code K816401. This code was posted by another Tugger a few months ago.



This just worked for me, but it only showed a real savings for economy through mid-sized cars. Nothing else really dropped in price.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2011)

I book lower priced cars and cancel the higher, but I have always gotten the best price through Hotwire, ultimately, and usually close to the travel date.  It's been interesting trying to find a bargain for Maui 8/27 for two weeks.  Nothing even close to a bargain so far.  

We had a mid-size car on Kauai earlier this year for $332 for 16 days, all in.  That was the best deal I could find, and I assume Maui will be similar, closer to the dates.


----------



## tiel (Mar 30, 2011)

In Maui, is it cheaper to rent at non-airport locations?  When we rented in Miami a couple of years ago, it was a LOT cheaper to rent at non-airport-based locations, due to extra taxes tacked on at the airport locations.  Don't know if this is the case in HI.

We are looking for cars on Oahu and Maui for next February, and are  experiencing sticker shock, especially on Maui!  We will continue to search until we leave, though, and are hoping things will ultimately be less shocking...


----------



## Bee (Mar 30, 2011)

When I get close to departure date I will check Priceline and Hotwire. Last year we got a great price in Maui from Priceline, but we were there in September. Off season trip was really nice! I just got to get my youngest through college!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 14, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Here is what I found for June rentals on Maui.  These are for the cheapest cars they offered without any special codes, etc.
> 
> Alamo $407
> Avis    $585
> ...



Hot wire intermediate $246.92 (and I though $394 was worth celebrating)


----------



## easyrider (Apr 14, 2011)

We used priceline last trip. I started at $14 a day. Ended up at $20.00 for a mid sized. I just checked hotwire for our next trip to Ko Olina and it was a pretty good price. Now if the airfare would just go down a bit. jeezy peasy


----------



## hintok (Apr 16, 2011)

Sterling,
Was that for 2 weeks?  I just checked Hotwire for August 1-15 at OGG and got $819.12 for an economy or compact.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Aceldelmon (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, last time was in Hawaii and book rental car from http://www.usacarsrental.com/hawaii.html. They offered me good service and a nice car. You can look out at their services as they might be cheaper than what you are getting. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 18, 2011)

*It would help if posters identified the timeframe - one week, 2 weeks?*

I have 3 weeks in Kauai mid-May for a full sized car - my BIL and wife coming and they are tall - for $15.95/day, $572 total with taxes through Hotwire.  I think that was the same $ then as the midsized.  

Now I am looking for a month on the BI in November.  I'll check some of these suggestions, I have a costco one now, but will probably change


----------



## djdavid79 (May 18, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Worked this morning  $528.73 with K816401 rate code.
> 
> Sterling



Has anyone picked up a rental car with this code (K816401) Is avis asking for documentation or anything? I have my reservation, and I got a great deal. $243+ tax ($347 with) for 11 days in July in a midsize. Everything else that I see is much more than that for my dates. I tried to prepay, but I wasn't able to do that.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 3, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Here is what I found for June rentals on Maui.  These are for the cheapest cars they offered without any special codes, etc.
> 
> Alamo $407
> Avis    $585
> ...


Are all these quotes for a week? Or. longer...unclear as some post multiple weeks .


----------

